# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  Partial wig with clips???

## Alice

Hello!
I would like to know if someone has tested a partial wig, where the artificial (or natural) hair is on a net, which is attached to our hair with a system of small clips. You put your hair trough the net and the result is supposed to be very natural. But I wonder if these clips can damage the remaining hair? I am still losing mine and wouldn't like to take a risk...
Thanks for any answer!

----------


## SpencerKobren

Hi Alice,

This is great question. Clip attachments are strongly associated with Traction Alopecia. Make sure that your partial hair piece or integration has removable clips  so that they can be rotated every couple of weeks. Rotating or moving the clips to different positions can lesson the chances of TA and make the experience of wearing hair much more pleasant.

Hope this helps.

----------


## Alice

> Hi Alice,
> 
> This is great question. Clip attachments are strongly associated with Traction Alopecia. Make sure that your partial hair piece or integration has removable clips  so that they can be rotated every couple of weeks. Rotating or moving the clips to different positions can lesson the chances of TA and make the experience of wearing hair much more pleasant.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 Thank you very much for the information and sorry for my late reply!
Is there any other, good and harmless system, better than clip attachments?
Many regards, Alice

----------


## Infinity

Well, I'd like to wear the hairpiece with clips. but my hair is so thin the clips just slide right off. You have to have a bit of hair for the clips to stay in. What other alternative is there?

----------


## chewytorch

Hairtape.net

----------


## Infinity

> Hairtape.net


 Thanks for the info. I suppose garment tape and surgical glue might also work until this arrives?

----------


## cocochane

I have found that unclipping my hair piece at night helps with any pulling that occurs.  There's an elastic band method that is most helpful to those that wear lace wigs. You don't have to wear tape, glue or even clips with this method.  

If you're looking for quality hair, Bellished has quality hair pieces that are reasonably priced. I absolutely LOVE them!  Haven't had any complaints yet  :Smile:

----------

